
Male college students also victims of violence at girlfriends' hands - toni
http://www.k-state.edu/media/newsreleases/feb10/univviol21210.html
======
cjbprime
FTA:

 _Thinking about a typical victim of college dating violence, you're probably
imagining her, not him._

Yes, that's because the typical victim of dating violence _is_ female. The
article doesn't seem to show any sense of proportion, as if the existence of a
woman abusing her male partner "disproves" research concentrating on the much
more prevalent case.

For example, from wikipedia:

 _Men kill their female intimate partners at about four times the rate that
women kill their male intimate partners. Research by Jacquelyn Campbell, PhD
RN FAAN has found that at least two thirds of women killed by their intimate
partners were battered by those men prior to the murder. She also found that
when males are killed by female intimates, the women in those relationships
had been abused by their male partner about 75% of the time._

I don't like when a problem that is largely committed by men to women is
equivocated like this -- "it could happen to anyone!". Well, yes, but it
probably won't.

~~~
xiaoma
You've confused violence with lethality. It's absolutely true that more male
attacks against their partners are lethal. However, it is not true that most
violence or even most violence serious enough to require first aid is
committed by the male partner.

There have been dozens of studies conducted across multiple countries showing
that very similar rates of men and women report being the victims of domestic
violence (despite cultural norms that make male reporting difficult). Newer
studies regarding the treatment of minor injuries sustained from DV are also
actually show greater numbers of male victims of female attackers.

One of the biggest problems in dealing with this issue is the general
incredulity the public have that women could be aggressors.

Several of these studies are listed at the bottom of this page:
<http://www.mensrights.com.au/page13y.htm>

------
julius_geezer
Crock. How many women compete in mass, let alone lean mass, or in reach with
their boyfriends? How many have even gym-class experience of contact sports?

